# beeing - free beekeeping software



## aiannar974 (Mar 29, 2017)

very user friendly


----------



## Cjj (Dec 12, 2015)

Going to give it a try looks very easy to use


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks!
I am waiting for your feedback. Please feel free to send me your comments.


----------



## pomicultorul (Mar 8, 2012)

Greetings,

It seems that the application cannot be used unless you register on their beautifully designed website. I tried to do so but I am out of luck; there is either a malfunction or you cannot register unless you own a phone. It is such a shame! They seem very nice people, they even offer free phone support!


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi, 
If you don't want to put your phone number you can put a dummy one (1111111111).
If you have any other issue please inform me.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I registered, but cannot get in.

Sorry. I was not aware that you had to activate your account with a link in an email that was sent. Works fine now. Looks nice.


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all,
1) it is not mandatory to put a phone number during registration
2) I added a notification after registration submission for email activation link.

Please feel free to send me your commnents for the beekeeping app also. New features or corrections or modification in logic!

Best Regards!


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all, 
if you tried my free web app www.beeing.gr for tracking your apiaries and hives, please give me your feedback for improvements! 
Thanks
Thodoris


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I just registered! Very nice interface. It will more apparent how it flows when we start doing inspections etc when the weather warms. And then start inputting data. 
Right now things are pretty quiet in the bee hive world. At least here. 

I have not done any inspections since mid November, except a tap on the box to make sure they still hummed!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Looking good and very easy to use. Thank you!
Added yards and can’t input any more as my partner in crime does a written log and I rely on duct tape and paint stick on the lids lol.
Is there anyway to cut the weather report or convert from metric?
I brought the map to my location and hit save and had some sort of error? I relogged in and I was back in Greece ( I did the input from my IPhone)


----------



## maxbees (Jan 17, 2018)

thkafadaris said:


> Hi all,
> if you tried my free web app www.beeing.gr for tracking your apiaries and hives, please give me your feedback for improvements!
> Thanks
> Thodoris


Improvements can be to show in picture how to exactly schedule whole apiary hybrids, selection, breed, rear own queens all showed in 5 until 10 generations.


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

maxbees said:


> Improvements can be to show in picture how to exactly schedule whole apiary hybrids, selection, breed, rear own queens all showed in 5 until 10 generations.


Hi,
I meant improvements for the app. New features and functionalities.


----------



## DeepCreek (Jan 23, 2015)

It would be nice if we could "edit" certain fields, but I understand that's a programming issue. It would be nice to select 10 frame (deeps), and (2) 10 frame deeps. A lot of us run double-deeps for brood. I put it in the notes section for now.


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

DeepCreek said:


> It would be nice if we could "edit" certain fields, but I understand that's a programming issue. It would be nice to select 10 frame (deeps), and (2) 10 frame deeps. A lot of us run double-deeps for brood. I put it in the notes section for now.


In the Add Hive form you can find the field Super. You can use this field for your purpose. In Greece, the dimension of super is the same with the brood box so I used the term "super". I think that this applies to your request.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

It looks like you are off to a good start. May I ask how you will earn revenue? My concern would be that after I take the time to input my information, you decide to impose a fee in the future. I haven't registered, so no idea if there is advertising. Thanks, J


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Fivej said:


> It looks like you are off to a good start. May I ask how you will earn revenue? My concern would be that after I take the time to input my information, you decide to impose a fee in the future. I haven't registered, so no idea if there is advertising. Thanks, J


To be honest, I don't believe that I can impose any fee only with this functionality. My plan is to add some IoT thing in the app like a beehive scale or something like this. But for sure I will keep free this level of functionality!
It is up to you to believe me and register to the app.
Thanks!


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Input of multiple hives doesn't allow text, only numeric.
Will you automatically age the queens over time? 
Need more supers or, as commented already, maybe brood box options.
Need medium / deep / shallow options.


----------



## lobottomee (May 3, 2015)

I tried to look at the blog and found some words in English and others in Greek. Perhaps I made a mistake, but it would be nice to be able to select one language or the other.

Thank you


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

texanbelchers said:


> Input of multiple hives doesn't allow text, only numeric.
> Will you automatically age the queens over time?
> Need more supers or, as commented already, maybe brood box options.
> Need medium / deep / shallow options.


This is the easy way for mass adding many hive. If you want you can edit and add your desired name.
I kept a note for adding more brood options (medium / deep / shallow). Maybe I will add it in a future upgrade.
As far as age of queens, I use it in order to print with report "Age of Queens" the exact age of every queen in your bee yard.
Thanks a lot for your comments!


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

lobottomee said:


> I tried to look at the blog and found some words in English and others in Greek. Perhaps I made a mistake, but it would be nice to be able to select one language or the other.
> 
> Thank you


For time being, blog contains article only in greek.

Thanks!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Tried to check it out but would not accept my registration


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Oldtimer said:


> Tried to check it out but would not accept my registration


I cannot see your attempts. Be sure that you put the same password in both fields (password/ confirm password)
Please send me an email to [email protected] to check your issue.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

thkafadris sent you a PM


----------



## Overreved (Feb 2, 2016)

Awesome!! Very easy to use.


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

I am going to update beeing next week to support US metric (Farenheit, mph and pounds).

Thanks all!


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all,
I want to inform you that I updated my web app to support Ferenheit and mph as measurement units. Also I added to registration page the option to declare your country. You can do it also from profile page for already registered users.
Thank you very much!


----------



## Overreved (Feb 2, 2016)

thkafadaris said:


> Hi all,
> I want to inform you that I updated my web app to support Ferenheit and mph as measurement units. Also I added to registration page the option to declare your country. You can do it also from profile page for already registered users.
> Thank you very much!


Awesome Thanks!!


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all,
I want to inform you that I updated the web app with nuc creation feature. When you create a new nuc, you can keep a note and check the critical dates in calendar.
Thank you very much!


----------



## duanepate (Feb 17, 2018)

I think you have a great start on a really good application.

I do have a couple of issues/questions with the site. 

A couple of your reports on the English version still have Greek header titles.

Do you intend to create printable reports?

Do you have plans to have a report that will list the Apiary/hive/all inspections (with details) or a range of inspections for that hive?


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi!
Thank you for your support!
1)I found only "Recent Reports" with greek titles. Can you send me the other one?
2)Yes, I think, it is not so difficult to provide printable reports. I can add it in the next update.
3)You need a report that contains foreach apiary all the hive inspections in full detail. I am thinking that for them that will have many hives it will not be so easy to browse to a such big report. If you want, we can discuss it.

Thanks once more,
Theodoros


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all,
Please try my free web app for managing apiaries and let me know for new improvements.

BR,
Theodoros


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Inspiring from my passion for beekeeping, I created a free online beekeeping data record software www.beeing.gr that helps beekeeper to increase their productivity and production!
Since beeing is an app for beekeepers, I continuously talk to other experienced beekeepers in order to improve the app every day.
Feel free to share this post!

BR,
Theodoros


----------



## Pithon (Sep 13, 2018)

Not keeping bees just yet. Will be starting in the spring but I hope this helps out. Thanks for putting thought into this.


----------



## heybe (Feb 15, 2018)

I love that you made this software free! It's very helpful. I am also thinking of a website idea. I plan to create a website using the hPage website builder (https://www.hpage.com) but not a software per se but a bee blog that will help people understand the importance of bees in society as well as put up informational articles for bee keepers. It's just an idea for now but I hope to enact it by next year.!


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all,
Please try my free web app for managing apiaries and let me know for new improvements.

BR,
Theodoros


----------



## AzaleaHill (Mar 11, 2018)

Some of these suggestions are for the data collected and others are process related, ie. how a user will be stepping through the pages in the field.

*Hive page *
o	_Origin _options should allow including the nuc name
o	_Status_: “Strong”, “Weak”, “Died” and “Queenless” could be included
o	_Beehive Accessories _need user filled “Other” option
o	_Beehive Type_: Here you need “Langstroth”, “Warre”, “TopBar”, etc. Add another category – Size. This would be the number of frames. Some people are experimenting and have multiple types and sizes.
o	Add _Frame _Material, _Foundation _material
o	_Supers_: Need a size and number i.e. 1 medium, 2 shallow.
o	Provide a button to “Add an inspection” to this page and populate it with the current hive values
o	Allow a photo to be attached.
o	Add a DUPLICATE button for multiple hives, which would add a sequence number to the name but all other data items will be replicated.

*Inspection page*
o	_Status_: edits here should programmatically update the *Hive *summary page. All data elements displayed should be initialized with the values from the last inspection of this hive.
o	_Details_: add “eggs”, “young larve”, queen cells (type: swarm, supersedure)
o	_Stocks_: add "uncapped honey", "capped honey"
o	Put “Open Brood Frames” and “Closed Brood Frames” on the same line; check programmatically that they add up to the total current value for the hive.
o	_Supers_: split into “Full”, “Empty”, “Number Added”
o	_Disease _-> _Disease/Pest_
o	At the bottom of the page, add buttons to _Add Feeding_, _New Task _and _Add Inspection_. 
o	Instead of _Add Multiple Inspections_, use a NEXT Inspection button. You will also need to add a capability for the user to order/re-order the sequence of his hives for each apiary. That probably belongs on the *Apiary *page. 

*Feeding page*
o	_Food_: need user filled “Other” option
o	_Measurement Unit _: need “Pints”, Quarts”, “Gallons”, "Other". You might have a _settings _page to put some of these global attributes.
o	Need a Next button that goes to an _Inspection _of the next hive

*New Task page*
o	I assume this populates the dashboard calendar. I suggest adding the capability to enter repeating tasks.
o	Add a “Completed” checkbox.
o	Add a “Done but Continuing” checkbox, with a follow-on date, so this task is automatically added to the calendar but check that this is not a repeating task.

*Nucleus Colonies*
o	This seems like it ought to be a tab next to _Add Hive _on the Hive page
o	Add _Purpose of Nuc _– swarm capture, mating, sale, queen/brood propagation, etc
o	Some of the attributes of the _Add Hive _page see appropriate here.
o	Add _Status _– active, transferred, requeened, etc.
o	Add a DUPLICATE button

*Harvest page *
o	add wax as a product 
o	some beeks may want to use volume as a measurement unit on the _Harvest _page. Here you could add a volume vs weight converter.
o	Add _Number of Frames _for honey under the measurement unit line
o	Add a NEXT button for multiple harvests

*Report page*
o	Most of these reports seem to be simple summations of inputs. Many could be put into a single report to give a summary picture of the business.
o	A “Pick your own fields” summary report would be useful.
o	The true value of an online app over a paper log is the availability of analysis. For example, comparing the honey production of different apiaries or of all 2 year old queen hives. Or comparing the wax production of different types of foundation over the course of several years. Or comparing the honey production of hives with different pest control systems.
o	I like to see reports that display progressions over time.
o	I also like to be able to see relationships between 2, 3 and 4 attributes.
o	I’m not sure what backend data base you are using. If you have MS Access you can use Crystal reports or just dump the data in column row format and save it to a .xlsx so the user can suck it into Excel.
o	If the data is stored by the user it will satisfy many privacy and ownership issues. Your server would then just provide a front end. This would allow your app to be open source and promote further development and wider use. You will probably have to use a XML format to allow user data structure edits.

A good way to get user feedback would be to include an “Other” option in as many fields as possible. This could be a generic subroutine that both updates the database with a new data item and sends you a message on what the user added. You then would have better insight of what people needed. (If you used an XML format, you would also get this information.)


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 18, 2018)

Beefood type: add Candy board, add sugar
Beefood amount: Need a lot more options for the number.....I put 13 lbs on my colonies at a time in a candy board. The max allowed on your form is 5. 

Add multiple hives: seems to be a glitch.....you can name the hives only by numbers here....but upon saving...they did not save...when you use the add single hive option, you are able to "name hive" with numbers or letters.
Queen by age should be by emergence date if known or approximate...then you don't need to adjust (years).....


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 18, 2018)

Please update the unit of measurement for temperature and wind speed clicking on this!

This message keeps showing on dashboard even after changing temp/speed and clicking the X to delete it...the next time I go back to dashboard, it's back.


----------



## v-beebud (Apr 6, 2017)

i attempted to register several times but all fields reset after hitting the register button. Not sure what I may be doing wrong. Nothing coming into my email inbox from beeing either. Advise?
Vic


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

v-beebud said:


> i attempted to register several times but all fields reset after hitting the register button. Not sure what I may be doing wrong. Nothing coming into my email inbox from beeing either. Advise?
> Vic


Please put some value to the phone field or leave the default number. If you are facing any issue with registration, please contact to [email protected]


----------



## v-beebud (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you thkafadaris, it did work for me today. It looks like a very useful tool. Thank you for offering this. 

Vic


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all,
I want to inform you that I updated the web app with nuc creation feature. When you create a new nuc, you can keep a note and check the critical dates in calendar.
Thank you very much!


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all,
I want to inform you that I updated my web app to support Ferenheit and mph as measurement units. Also I added to registration page the option to declare your country. You can do it also from profile page for already registered users. www.beeing.gr
Thank you very much!


----------



## Pithon (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks for updating. This app has been a great help


----------



## Pithon (Sep 13, 2018)

Please add gallons to feedings chart though.


----------



## alpinewinter (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm not able to dismiss the message "Please update the unit of measurement for temperature and wind speed clicking on this!" even after setting the units. It reappears every time I go to the Dashboard.


----------



## Pithon (Sep 13, 2018)

alpinewinter said:


> I'm not able to dismiss the message "Please update the unit of measurement for temperature and wind speed clicking on this!" even after setting the units. It reappears every time I go to the Dashboard.


Mine does the same thing.


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all,
I have created an online free beekeeping software for managing online the status of apiaries and hives.
If you want you can visit my website : www.beeing.gr and register.
I repeat that this is totally free even if someone has 1000 hives.
I am waiting for your reviews for possible improvements!

Thanks!


----------



## viesest (Jul 13, 2016)

thkafadaris said:


> I am waiting for your reviews for possible improvements!


If you don't know what to do next, maybe you can set up broker (for MQTT data) and dashboards for weight, temperature and humidity.


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all,
I am thining to redisgn the web app (www.beeing.gr).
Do you want to give me some feedback about what you wnat to have in an application for managing beekeeping data?
You can login and let me know what you need to be implemented!

BR,
Theodoros


----------



## ivanka (Mar 26, 2021)

the same problem to me. i cant register... nothing happens...


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all, my app was redesigned and it is live. If you want, you can give this a try.
www.beeing.gr


----------

